# Cooler Master HAF Mini



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2009)

I just found this today.

Mid Tower HAF. I could'nt find more info on it. But when I do I will post it.









Video


----------



## MRCL (Mar 5, 2009)

It looks like a grown up HAF ended up in a compactor:shadedshu


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 5, 2009)

Making it less huge didn't increase its attraction for me... It's like putting a 3 gallon jerrycan next to a 5 gallon one... Still a jerrycan.


----------



## Slyr7.62 (Mar 5, 2009)

Dimensions look sized better to me. Still has plastic on the front and top, for me it doesn't end up much better than other cases w/ plastic covering them(read: cheap or too easily broken compared to "metal"). I'll stick w/ my modded 690.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 6, 2009)

The 690 is surrounded in plastic, I love mine, but it has quiet a bit of plastic. Pretty durable though, I mean if your using your computer as a soccer ball I could see the issue with plastic though.

I like the looks, it isn't meant to look smooth and sleek, it's meant to be the hummer of cases (and no not bling bling hummers, I'm talking all business military hummers). Meant to look rough and badass, and it does that quiet well.


----------



## ghost28 (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice....anyone know where to get them or if they are available??? building a rig for my wife for her Birthday and i think it would be neat to use one....


----------



## Castiel (Mar 12, 2009)

ghost28 said:


> Nice....anyone know where to get them or if they are available??? building a rig for my wife for her Birthday and i think it would be neat to use one....



There not out yet, and I don't know when they are coming out.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Mar 12, 2009)

ghost28 said:


> Nice....anyone know where to get them or if they are available??? building a rig for my wife for her Birthday and i think it would be neat to use one....



Sorry to be off topic,.......@ghost28.
Nice boat in sig!


----------



## ghost28 (Mar 12, 2009)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Sorry to be off topic,.......@ghost28.
> Nice boat in sig!



why thank you..........its a blast.....


----------



## Kursah (Mar 12, 2009)

Nice case. I don't mind my antec 900, I got it because of it's air cooling and price at the time (free as an xmas present for 2007), it is great as-far-as air cooling, really the only way I'd justify a new case is for improved air cooling per db tbh. Though I would like air filters the 900 rv2 is also pretty tempting, none-the-less this is a nice case and if I was looking for a  new one this might fit the bill. I'm definately an aircooling supporter for good airflow in PC cases, especially when no mods are needed! Sure modding is fun on a cheap case, but shouldn't be necessary for temps when they're more expensive. Depending on the price (if it competed with the antec300 for instance...  ), I'd be very interested!


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 12, 2009)

Here is another piccy 






Source: Hexus.net


----------



## crtecha (Mar 12, 2009)

Awe there soo cute till they grow up


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 12, 2009)

Had thier been a better view through the side panel this would have been my next case, but seeing as their is not. I'll stick to my CM690 for the forseeable future.


----------



## FilipM (Mar 12, 2009)

To me it looks better than the HAF 932, much more neat.

BTW, has it got dust filters, or is it filterless like the big HAF?


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm just not a fan of the HAF series.  It looks like it uses the same metal chassis as the 690, besides the big ass fan on the top,  so look wise I like the 690 alot more..I mean ALOT!  Also the 690 can cool just as well with a little modding, just look at mine.


----------



## ghost28 (Mar 12, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Here is another piccy
> 
> http://img.hexus.net/v2/internationalevents/cebit2009/PM/Monday/cooler-master-haf-mini-big.jpg
> 
> Source: Hexus.net



looks neat...for myself i would want a better view through the panel but for my wife it doesnt really matter as she never really looks in there anyhow..LOL...i think i am gonna stick my wifes new stuff in a cheapo case until this comes out....


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 12, 2009)

That case is sexy, that new shot makes me drool.


----------

